# Hi all.. another clomid newbie..



## Rachel~M (Jan 25, 2006)

Hi everyone,

well today after 2yrs of being treated like rubbish by one doctor, my wonderful endocrinologist has given me clomid. To say i was happy was a understatement.

Ive got severe PCOS and don't have cycles so started dydrogesterone for 14days to bring on AF then Ive got to take 50mg from CD 2-6.

I'm not having scans though [should i be? ] I'm only having CD 21 bloods done.

just wanted to introduce myself. Ive been with ff for a while but never thought id get to post on here saying I'm on clomid   i know..

thanks 
love
Rachel
xxxxxxx


----------



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

Aww hun im so pleased for you.

I didnt have any scans or bloods at all   but not everyone does. 

Lots of         vibes coming your way

Nikki xxx


----------



## Rosie P (Nov 10, 2005)

Hi Rach. Welcome to the Clomid board. I remember you from the PCOS board and I'm so pleased you're finally here. Wishing you lots of luck with the Clomid.   I remember I felt over the moon like you when I got my prescription.

  

Rosie. xxx


----------



## Rachel~M (Jan 25, 2006)

Thanks to both of you. 

i can not believe how fast both of your pg have gone   blimey .. good luck to you both with everything, do you know what your both having. 

xxxx


----------



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

Hi rachel, 

I will hopefully find out on the 18th providing bubs will play ball


----------



## Rachel~M (Jan 25, 2006)

i know aslong as they healthy but is there any sex you sway towards?   eveyone i know is having or just had girls.. not one lad.


----------



## Rosie P (Nov 10, 2005)

Hi Rach. Let's hope it will be you soon.  

After about 16 weeks it has gone very quick. We chose not to find out so we're having a surprise. I really don't mind at all - just feel so happy and privileged to be pg and to have got this far. 

Fingers crossed for you on the Clomid. If it makes you ov then that already raises your chances - that's the way I looked at it, and if it takes a while to get there just try and stay  . The girls on here will be a great support and keep you sane (even if half of them are mad as a bag of spanners!  )

Rosie. xxx


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Rachel!!! WOooohooooo!! So pleased to see you over here hun! You must be on  

Fingers are crossed for you hun. 

xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Rachel~M (Jan 25, 2006)

rosie: thats excactly how i would feel to be pregnant and as long as baby was healthy id be happy, ive always said i would like a surprise and dh said he would want to know. will have to see who would get their own way  ..

nikki: make sure you pop a scan pic on when youve had it so we can see.

kate: thanks hun i am still on cloud 9 at the moment just want AF now, im still cant believe ive got it, good luck with yours to. 

xxxx


----------



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

Hi rachel,

we both would love a little boy, but aslong as s/he is healthy thats all that matter. Ive finally managed to convince dp to find out, so you watch bubs will have its legs crossed and ill have to wait for a surprise  

nikki xx


----------



## Rachel~M (Jan 25, 2006)

aww bless im sure they will tell though hun, any ideas for names yet? 

im nosy aint i


----------



## NuttyJo (Jun 29, 2007)

i am thinking rosie is having a boy, dunno why but ive got it in my head that its going to be one! 

mad as spanners?!!   think she means cat and fifi!


----------



## Rachel~M (Jan 25, 2006)

ive also thought Rosie will have boy to.. not sure bout nikki but i have a sneaky suspicion its a girl...

xxxxx


----------



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

We have a name sorted for a boy, but cant agree on girls names  

I think rosie is having a boy too   

Everyone i know so far thinks im having a boy, but thats all because im still suffering bad from sickness and nausea. only one person has said it will be a girl, and you rachel   Ooo im dying to find out


----------



## NuttyJo (Jun 29, 2007)

i thought you got more sickness with girls? or did i just make that up?


----------



## Rachel~M (Jan 25, 2006)

all my friends whove had girls have really suffered with morning sickness. im so excited for you and Rosie..


----------



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

I know its all old wives tales, but you cant help wondering  

Is it sickness for girls then and not boys?


----------

